# Six nations.....



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes,yes,yes.........next week end it starts...........yip....yip.......yipeeee
Ireland forget it
Jocks?......who
Welsh......errrrr netball team?
France, hmmmm


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

We will see mark lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> We will see mark lol


 Yep , as with all 6 nations games ,fingers and toes crossed here in god's own country


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep got my new " A B E " top specially for this ,,,,,,


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

roddy said:


> Yep got my new " A B E " top specially for this ,,,,,,


 Lol ,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > We will see mark lol
> ...


You invented it and us Brits showed you how to play it lol.......

Roddy, I recommend rehab for the lack of Jamaican woodbines


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got tickets for the Wales v England Game.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kell said:


> Got tickets for the Wales v England Game.


oh nice one Kell, good seats i hope (to see the taffs stuffed)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Got tickets for the Wales v England Game.
> ...


Tickets came from a mate of a mate. But this mate used to play for Wales, so I'm expecting them to be decent.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i like those kind of friends Kell


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yesssssssssssssssssssss !

Quality shone through :lol: :lol:



























































Someone got stuffed today :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fantastic result mate,, fantastic game,,,,,,,,,,,, my team won again ( ABE ),, i am not a rugby fan but really really enjoyed that !!!!!!!! i think that is what Gazz refered to as the " brits kicking the shit out of the welsh " hahahahahah,, i bet he is sick as only an englander can be,,,,,,,,,, big thatks to the welsh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ,, there will be dancing in the streets of walesland tonight


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

roddy said:


> there will be dancing in the streets of walesland tonight


Oh yes


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

It pains me but they were brilliant and well deserved the win. Congrats taffs


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gazzar bet you wish you never started this thread. Pains me to say it but the Taffs mashed us. Never mind being a Toffees fan the day was great at 2.45


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im a Liverpool fan so had a really crap day what with that amd my Polish friends laughing watching the rugby and saying its gay [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Im a Liverpool fan so had a really crap day what with that amd my Polish friends laughing watching the rugby and saying its gay [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I've never felt more like singing the blues............


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Gazzar bet you wish you never started this thread. Pains me to say it but the Taffs mashed us. Never mind being a Toffees fan the day was great at 2.45


far from bud, they played an absolute bramher of a game i thought........10/10 for our likkle welsh cousins (wucking fankers) :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzar bet you wish you never started this thread. Pains me to say it but the Taffs mashed us. Never mind being a Toffees fan the day was great at 2.45
> ...


played a brammer, :? huh, you got to be kiddin !!! they was fkn rubbish mate , maybe lots of huff and puff and running around fouling people , but face it they got mashed , totally out classed ,, yea it was close wasnt it 30 --3 ha ha hahahah


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Roddy..........try reading before posting bud!!! i have just praised up the welsh team, not the british ya drunk jock lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what you mean brittish !!!!!!!!! it was the english team that was torn apart in what must have been for you a most embarrasing and humiliating defeat, nothing less than a sound thrashing,, still i have no sympathy for you, in fact quite to the contrary,, because perhaps in equal measure to your embarrasment, was my total joy,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:
PS, i notice that Yahoo are using the term " savaged ', a little fierce perhaps, but i can see where they are coming from


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

errr no not really me owld fruity loop........i just love rugby and i thought the taffs were awesome? is that a problem then lol?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> what you mean brittish !!!!!!!!! it was the english team that was torn apart in what must have been for you a most embarrasing and humiliating defeat, nothing less than a sound thrashing,, still i have no sympathy for you, in fact quite to the contrary,, because perhaps in equal measure to your embarrasment, was my total joy,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> PS, i notice that Yahoo are using the term " savaged ', a little fierce perhaps, but i can see where they are coming from


Yeah well Rodders its only what we have been doing to the Scottish rugby team season in and season out; now that has truly been men against boys for a long long time now mate, home and away. Just because Wales did brillianty doesnt make the Scotland team zny better mate.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gave us a rugby lesson fair and square, still no compensation that I am half Welsh thanks to my Mum and her sheep shearing family..........cheers Mum


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Didn't seem to matter where on the pitch you looked, we were outclassed.

I thought that the Welsh might just edge it, nothing to lose, home ground etc, but I don't think anyone could have predicted such a thrashing.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kell said:


> Didn't seem to matter where on the pitch you looked, we were outclassed.
> 
> I thought that the Welsh might just edge it, nothing to lose, home ground etc, but I don't think anyone could have predicted such a thrashing.


oh yeah you had tickets didn't you Kell? i bet it was a great atmosphere in the stadium bud


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was amazing in there - especially as the English decided to shut the roof. Noise was incredible.

It was just hugely disappointing for it to be so one-sided. Had we lost by a small margin, but it been a good game, then it would have been easier to take.


----------

